# Agitation harness for puppies



## Long Gao (Jul 14, 2008)

I have harnesses but they are all too big for my puppies, I have shopped around on the net for a puppy harness for a while but no luck. Anybody knows where to get a good quality puppy harness for protection work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Benigno (Aug 1, 2008)

http://prok9supplies.com/pages/product_list.php?subcatID=36

That is their section on agitation harnesses, you can email them and ask about size, im pretty sure they stock everything from harnesses that will fit a JRT to a Great Dane.

They are super helpful too, I've dealt with them on a number of occassions, good price, very helpful, ship immediately etc. 

Hope they have what your looking for, if not drop out of that section and check out the rest of the store they have a pretty wide range of harnesses.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Long Gao said:


> I have harnesses but they are all too big for my puppies, I have shopped around on the net for a puppy harness for a while but no luck. Anybody knows where to get a good quality puppy harness for protection work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dumb question: Why use a harness for a puppy? Targeting and slip and wins wouldn't require much pull back. We have our stuff made by the local Amish. Do you have a leather shop near you? Shoe repair shop?


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I've found another sideline


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Long Gao said:


> I have harnesses but they are all too big for my puppies, I have shopped around on the net for a puppy harness for a while but no luck. Anybody knows where to get a good quality puppy harness for protection work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have the following harness http://www.k9-shop.com/index.php?cPath=46_80

The harness is easy to adjust and get on a squirmy puppy that is ready to work.


----------



## Long Gao (Jul 14, 2008)

I found the right harness today on www.dogsportgear.com

Thanks all.


----------

